# Un saluto a tutti



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2012)

Un saluto da un "vecchio" milanista, con l'augurio che questo nuovo forum conservi tutto il meglio dell'altro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2012)

ciao blu


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ciao blu




Grazie Fabry.


----------

